# A Couple Useful Links



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

GTA RE Charts
http://sites.google.com/site/torontorealestatecharts/

GTA Open Houses (updated daily)
http://openhouses.torontomls.net/poh/view_poh?task=getPOHs


----------



## Germack (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a link to an excellent real estate thread on a different forum. It teaches you everything you need to know about RE investing.

http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/3...ing/ask-me-about-real-estate-investing-99351/


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

Edmonton Real Estate Blog
http://www.edmontonrealestateblog.com/

Has stats on Edmonton listings, sales, etc. Also has some good articles that would apply anywhere.

They are also the realtors that I used for my sale and purchase!


----------

